
Show HN: A modern bookmarks and tabs manager - GuillaumeBrdet
https://qlearly.com
======
tsenkov
Awesome tool!

Sidenote - probably the best time to post on HN would've been around 1pm ET,
to catch most eyes on the other side of the pond.

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Thank you for getting involved! I was indeed thinking the same thing. I
figured maybe people would 'wake up' to it.

I have to look a bit further into this, thank you for bringing it up!

------
darekkay
I like it, it reminds me of Papaly[1], another board-based bookmarking tool.
It was an inspiration for StaticMarks[2], my own tool for managing bookmarks.
My main suggestion would be to offer a notes/description field to make
bookmarks easier to find.

[1] [https://papaly.com/](https://papaly.com/)

[2] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

------
jpincheira
Love the design, and how it structures your bookmarks in a familiar way for
me, as I love using boards / columns for structuring and organizing my tasks
and work in general :)

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Thank you for getting involved JP, I am glad to know you like the extension
thus far. :) We will be shipping a lot of improvements soon!

------
atguy
Great tool, been using it for a while now. The only issue I have with it is
that there is no way to configure it so that saved links don't open in a new
tab. So the current flow when I want to go to a site I saved is: open a new
tab, click on the link, it opens in a new tab, then I have to go back to the
previous tab and close it.

If you could add an option in the settings to just have all links open in the
same tab, would be great.

------
0xferruccio
I love the landing page design! Did you use
[https://unicornplatform.com](https://unicornplatform.com) ?

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Thank you for getting involved Ferruccio, yes that's correct! It made it
really easy to put it together. I really like the platform and the work Alex
did.

You can actually see Qlearly featured on the home page of his website :)

------
wenqin123
Hey, I use your tool too!

Some issues I've had is that: \- There is a long process to make a task. You
have to click the three dots, and then click create task. \- The ad on the
bottom left covers some of the saved tabs (not a huge problem, because I
understand you have to make money)

But overall pretty good.

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Thank you for getting involved, that's awesome to hear!

I completely agree, we are focusing on a few other things first, however, I
really want to improve that soon. We will likely start to work on it by the
end of April!

Regarding the ad spot, that's a fair point. As of now, we are using
[https://usemagnify.com](https://usemagnify.com) so we don't have a lot of
ways to customize the spot but we will likely work on our own system or
certain publishers once we get some of our priorities out of the way. :)

------
GuillaumeBrdet
Hi everyone, my name is Guillaume.

Over the past 8 months or so I have been working on this browser extension.

It currently works on: Chrome, Firefox, Brave, Opera and more.

So far, we have been receiving quite positive feedback.

I'd love to hear what the Hacker News community thinks.

------
haeggr
Works well for me (on Chrome), but sometimes has quite some weird lag (e.g. I
rename a column, hit enter, then it first displays the old name, then jumps to
the new name again).

~~~
tsenkov
Sounds like an unpolished async change - it changes only after the server has
confirmed successfully saving. I often hit this in my projects and if I want
to be safe I would usually add a progress to make sure the user knows what's
happening, but when it's not a critical change (losing a new name of a column
would classify for that in my book) I would just apply the new state on the
client for better UX, risking losing the change if the user somehow navigates
away/kill the app before a request is sent/completed. It's just better UX,
IMO.

------
zhxiangxie
Nice tool with a better way to manage my bookmarks. Wish it could have some
setting about background and board images. :)

------
faissalabsml
The best tool I've discovered lately, everything about it is great, thank you
for making it.

------
trishacupra
I love using Qlearly. I highly recommend it.

My only wish is for an Android app that syncs with it.

------
killiantalin
Great tool - I use it every day !

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Hello Killian, thank you for taking the time to get involved it is really kind
of you :)

